# penn station



## lynn (Apr 3, 2007)

could anyone tell me if there are lockers at penn station or how early amtrak lets you check your bags so i can see some of nyc after coming back from our cruise also are there restaurants in the station


----------



## AmtrakCrescent20 (Apr 3, 2007)

lynn said:


> could anyone tell me if there are lockers at penn station or how early amtrak lets you check your bags so i can see some of nyc after coming back from our cruise also are there restaurants in the station


I don't know about lockers, but Amtrak lets you check your bagsany time on your day of departure, possibly earlier. There are many restaurants in Penn station, but I can't think of any specific names right now.


----------



## rmgreenesq (Apr 3, 2007)

lynn said:


> could anyone tell me if there are lockers at penn station or how early amtrak lets you check your bags so i can see some of nyc after coming back from our cruise also are there restaurants in the station


First off I'm assuming that you are talking about Penn Station in New York. Not sure if there are any other Penn Stations in the Amtrak system. Given that there was (and maybe still is) a Pennsylvania railroad, there may be some other station out there called Penn Station.

Ive only been throug NY Penn a few times. To the best of my knowledge there are no lockers. Maybe AlanB (who lives in NYC) will have a difinative answer to this.

If you have access to the Club Acela (first class, sleeper and AGR Select + members) there is a room there where you can leave luggage. Unlike Chicago's Metro lounge, the room is not attended, however since very few people have access to the Club Acela, it is relativly safe.

As to checking baggage, I think you can check bags on the same day as your trip. They will ask to see your ticket and then accept your bag. If you arrive obnoxioulsy early, I think the luggage will take your bag, so long as you are checking it the same day as you are travling.

Restrauants in NY Penn - there are a few. There is a pub and a few fast food joints in Penn Station. Nothing special.

Hope this helps

Rick


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

In the station there are plenty of places to eat. Penn Sushi has surprisingly good sushi for a fast food place. If you want a sit down meal I would recommend going out of the station. I would recommend going somewhere that isn't a chain.

As said before, If you are a sleeper passenger, you can store your carry on bags in club acela. Lockers were done away with after 9/11 I think. Checked bags can be checked as soon as you arrive though, up to 30 minutes before you leave.


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 3, 2007)

lynn said:


> could anyone tell me if there are lockers at penn station or how early amtrak lets you check your bags so i can see some of nyc after coming back from our cruise also are there restaurants in the station


For meals there are fast food places and the sit-down service restaurant is Houlihan's. Lockers are not available, but as was stated before, the baggage room will check bags for a nominal fee (or at least used to) or will permit you to check the bags early for travel.

rmgreenesq



> ...Given that there was (and maybe still is) a Pennsylvania railroad, there may be some other station out there called Penn Station.


Two others that I know of: Newark (NJ) Penn Station and Baltimore Penn Station.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 3, 2007)

Pennsylvania Railroad was the name of a huge railroad which no longer exists under that name. Penn Station and the Hotel Pennysylvania across the street are named for it.

It was the operator of the famed "Broadway Limited" , and most of the trains on what we call the NYC-WAS part of the corrider. And many, many other routes, such as NYC to St. Louis, WAS to CHI, many, many more.It was the originator of various trains to the south, such as to Florida and New Orleans and Atlanta, etc. .

It's chief rival was the New York Central Railroad, which used Grand Central Station. It's competitive answer to the Broadway Limited was the "20th Century Limited." There is much rich railroad history about the rivalry between those two world-famed trains.

The Broadway Ltd and the 20th Century Ltd each ran, with many other trains, from NYC to CHI. The Broadway, by the way, was not named for the famous street in Manhattan. Instead if was named for the "broad-way"(as in, a lot of tracks lined up) on the corrider. It ran from NYC as far south as N. Philly before turning west to CHI.

There were other railroads in the region- to be sure -like New Haven, Erie Lackawana, Nickel Plate, Baltimore & Ohio , etc, etc, but these were the two biggies.

They eventually merged into the "Penn Central", a rather unhappy marriage as I recall.

From that onto other mergers and today they are among the former rail lines which constitute "Conrail"..


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

If you are traveling on the NE corridor trains after your cruise, there IS NO CHECKED BAGGAGE. If however, you will be boarding a long distance train from NY Penn Station, then you can check luggage. They used to have an area where you could store your bags with an attendant, but that was eliminated after 9/11. I don't know if they brought it back because I have been in the Metropolitan lounge lately and that is where I leave my bags. If you have any reward points, you can get Acela Club/Metro lounge passes the last time I looked. It may be beneficial in your case.

Eateries include things like pizza, Roy Rogers, Dunkin Donuts, soup, Auntie Annies Pretzels, Houlihan's (or something similar), delis, bakeries, etc.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 3, 2007)

With thanks to Kevin Korell who complies information like where one can eat for OTOL's railfests, you can view a list of most of the eateries in Penn Station here. The list is broken down into shops on the Amtrak level and shops on the lower LIRR level.


----------

